# Qualité VOO



## Deleted member 11896 (29 Décembre 2007)

Vous êtes connecté au Net par le fournisseur d'accès VOO. Quelles sont vos impressions: rapidité, fiablilité ... ? Devez-vous parfois éteindre et rebrancher votre modem-câble du secteur en cas de coupures ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (2 Janvier 2008)

... j'aurai peut-être dû préciser que VOO est un FAI Belge ... Y a t'il un(e) belge dans la salle ?


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> ... j'aurai peut-être dû préciser que VOO est un FAI Belge ... Y a t'il un(e) belge dans la salle ?



oui, mais moi c'est Free mon FAI (je vis en France ): rien à dire, très bien.


----------



## marva (3 Janvier 2008)

J'utilise le fournisseur d'accès VOO depuis plus d'un an! Et tant pour la rapidité que pour la fiabilité, je n 'ai rien à redire! Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes de connexion.

En ce qui concerne le modem, l'alimentation est relié à un multi-prise (avec notamment le routeur, etc) et je le coupe la nuit notamment... je ne sais pas si cela joue un rôle dans le (bon) fonctionnement...

Tu as rencontré des problèmes avec VOO ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (3 Janvier 2008)

marva a dit:


> J'utilise le fournisseur d'accès VOO depuis plus d'un an! Et tant pour la rapidité que pour la fiabilité, je n 'ai rien à redire! Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes de connexion.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le modem, l'alimentation est relié à un multi-prise (avec notamment le routeur, etc) et je le coupe la nuit notamment... je ne sais pas si cela joue un rôle dans le (bon) fonctionnement...
> 
> Tu as rencontré des problèmes avec VOO ?



Pas de problèmes sauf de temps en temps (disons 5 fois par an) je n'ai plus accès à Internet. Quand je téléphone à VOO, une voix "automatique" me dit que le problème est connu et sera solutionné dès que possible. Pannes de + ou - 2 heures donc et souvent après orage et tempête. Parfois un non accès inopiné qui est résolu en éteignant et rallumant le modem. Mais comme toi tu l'éteint toutes les nuits ...    Qui te conseille de le couper la nuit ? Quel est l'avantage ?


----------



## marva (4 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai que parfois,il m'est arrivé de ne plus avoir accès à Internet. Mais c'était de très courte durée...parfois simplement 15 min. Je patientais un peu et j'attendais que la lumière du modem soit à nouveau sur "online".

Mais depuis que je coupe le multi-prise la nuit, j'avoue que je n'ai plus connu ce problème... je ne sais pas si cela a un lien!  ou alors si c'est Voo qui a amélioré son service... 

Personne ne m'a conseillé de couper le modem, mais comme dis précédemment, mon routeur et le modem se trouve sur un multi-prise et j'ai constaté que  les "prises" de ceux-ci avaient tendance à chauffer... je me suis donc dit que ça ne leur ferait pas de mal de respirer un peu la nuit... Mais bon, je ne sais pas si d'autres personnes font ça aussi... 

Un autre avantage est que le routeur ne tourne pas tout le temps... tu n'as pas les "mauvaises ondes" pendant le sommeil et  de plus ça donne moins envie à des petits malins d'essayer de pirater ton réseau...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Janvier 2008)

marva a dit:


> C'est vrai que parfois,il m'est arrivé de ne plus avoir accès à Internet. Mais c'était de très courte durée...parfois simplement 15 min. Je patientais un peu et j'attendais que la lumière du modem soit à nouveau sur "online".
> 
> Mais depuis que je coupe le multi-prise la nuit, j'avoue que je n'ai plus connu ce problème... je ne sais pas si cela a un lien!  ou alors si c'est Voo qui a amélioré son service...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton feed back. Plein de bonnes raisons de bon sens. On le "*Voo bien*" !
Appel sur ce forum: qui connaît un ingénieur ou technicien chez VOO qui nous conseillerait ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Janvier 2008)

Il y a donc UN belge qui a VOO et qui lit ce forum, étonnant.


----------



## marva (7 Janvier 2008)

une belge.... lol  

Mais effectivement, il n'y a pas grand monde pour répondre à ta question...


----------



## marva (7 Janvier 2008)

J'ai trouvé ce forum sur le net : http://forum.adsl-bc.org/viewforum.php?f=58

Je ne sais pas si tu l'as déjà consulté, tu y trouveras peut être plus de réponses!  

Sinon je suis sur qu'en faisant différentes recherches sur google, tu tomberas sur d'autres forums...  

Bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (29 Mars 2010)

marva a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce forum sur le net : http://forum.adsl-bc.org/viewforum.php?f=58
> 
> Je ne sais pas si tu l'as déjà consulté, tu y trouveras peut être plus de réponses!
> 
> ...



Sur MyVOO  http://www.voo.be/fr/my-voo/


----------

